# Kultura > Arti shqiptar > Arti botëror >  Auguste Rodin

## shigjeta

Auguste Rodin konsiderohet si paraardhesi i skulptures moderne. Ai zoteronte aftesi te vecanta per te krijuar nje skulpture komplekse, shume te gjalle, ne ate pike qe Rodin eshte akuzuar padrejtesisht per krijimin e kallepeve mbi modele te gjalle.  Rodin lindi ne 1840 ne nje familje puntore pariziene. Me se shumti ishte autodidakt kur vjen puna tek edukimi dhe filloi te vizatonte qe ne moshen 10-vjecare. Udhetimi i tij ne Itali me 1875 dhe njohja nga afer e artit te Donatelos dhe Mikelanxhelos paten nje influence te madhe ne punen e tij artistike. Shume shpejt pas ketij udhetimi ai nisi te punoj ne nje nga krijimet e tij shume te njohura titulluar "Koha e bronxit". Rodinit iu kerkua te gdhente dyert te quajtura "Portat e ferrit" qe do te ishin hyrja e nje muzeumi arti, por qe nuk u ndertua asnjehere. Rodini i perkushtoi kohe te gjate kesaj vepre, gati 40 vjet, shume fragmente prej se ciles moren form si skulptura me vete. Me te njohurat jane "Menduesi" dhe "Puthja", kopje te te cilave gjenden ne disa muzeume te njohura te botes.
Gjate rreth 50 viteve ai krijoi me mijera buste, figura dhe fragmente skulpturash. Fama e tij ne skulpture, le ne hije shume punime te tjera arti nga Rodini si ato ne pikture. Ai pikturoi ne vaj dhe bojra uji. "Musée Rodin" ne Paris zoteron rreth 6600  punime te tij. Portretet ishin nje perberes kryesor i krijimeve te tij. Skulptura e pare ishte ajo e babait. Rodin krijoi rreth 56 te tilla nga 1877 deri ne vdekjen e tij 1917. Ne to perfshihen portrete skulpturash si ajo e kolegut te tij Jules Dalou, politikanit anglez George Wyndham, dramaturgut irlandez George Bernard Shaw, kompozitorit austriak Gustav Mahler, qeveritarit francez Georges Clemencau etj.
Per krjimtarine e tij, Rodini ka marr titullin "Legjioni i nderit"

"Mendimtari" dhe "Puthja"

----------


## shigjeta

"*Busti i nje vajze te re*", 1868
_Punim me balte dhe plaster_

----------


## shigjeta

"*Sfinksi*" modeluar ne fillimet e 1880, gdhendur ne mermer ne 1909

----------


## shigjeta

*"Mendimi"* (Thought)

Ideuar ne 1895, punuar ne mermer ne 1901. Rodini perdori skulptoren Camille Claudel, qe ishte njekohesisht studentja dhe e dashura e tij, si modele per personifikimin e mendimit ne kete skulpture.

----------


## shigjeta

_Jules Bastien-Lepage *
Skulpture ne bronx
Krijuar 1889_

*Jules Bastien-Lepage (1848 - 1884) piktor francez i njohur per fillimet e natyralizmit ne pikture.

----------

